# Work in the USA.



## DonaldiA (Oct 15, 2016)

Entry level jobs into the cannabis industry available in our dispensary.E-GREEN MEDICAL DISPENSARY Our dispensary is currently undergoing some changes in the way we run our farm and dispensary. we are in need of workers. we have the post of a Retail branch Manager,lead grower,Trimmer,a Bud-Tender and packager. .If you are interested in any of this position just let us know at:
E-mail: egreenpaharmacy at yahoo dot com


----------

